# Exchanging into Ireland?



## Timeshare Von (Dec 29, 2011)

I was fortunate to book an RCI exchange about a year ago into Connemara Country Cottages (RCI # 0385) in western Ireland (near Galway).  It was a 33 TP value exchange.  My trade was valued at 43, so I also got "change back" from the exchange.

My total cost into this trade was $454 thanks largely to a low MF at the trader used to obtain this 2BR+ (sleeps 7) cottage/unit.

I was looking on the timeshare's website to see how much the rent is for other cottages located at this resort.  With the monetary exchange rate (Euro to USD) today, it would be $480 for a 2BR unit and $570 for a 3BR.

I bring this up so that others thinking about an Ireland timeshare holiday can look into possible rentals here rather than using ownership to trade into this resort.

In my case, the trader used has a nice and low TPE value (MF/TPE) making this a good deal for us.  Had we had a more expensive MF, however, renting would have clearly been a better option.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 30, 2011)

As the euro sinks, this is likely to become a more common occurence unless some of the idiots in DC decide that this is a good time to trash the dollar, too.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like a good deal and as mentioned the €/$ rate is particularly attractive just now and for the coming months .
And galway is just great ! enjoy
G


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 30, 2011)

I should also post that I have been able to book another self-catering cottage in County Wexford via ImagineIreland.com for a very good rate as well (roughly $80/night for 5 nights for a 2BR cottage with full set up similar to a t/s).

ImagineIreland.com has properties throughout the Republic, so folks should be able to find something of interest if they are unable to find a reasonable timeshare exchange.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 4, 2012)

Today was our departure date from the Connemara County Cottages that we exchanged into via RCI.  I'll be posting a detailed review on our stay, which was quite nice.  We did have some hiccups with check-in but they made good on the inconvenience we had.

I have been blogging from on the road, here is the link for those interested in reading.  I expect to have one more entry later tonight (Friday) and one tomorrow night before we leave for home on Sunday morning.


----------



## K&PFitz (May 4, 2012)

Yvonne, I just read through your blog, and enjoyed it immensely, especially all the photos.  You really have me excited for our own trip in June, as my intended route has us going to many of the same places, Kilkenny, Cashel, and Dingle.  Glad you enjoyed the trip and kudos to David for all those miles on the wrong side of the road.

Kevin


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 4, 2012)

K&PFitz said:


> Yvonne, I just read through your blog, and enjoyed it immensely, especially all the photos.  You really have me excited for our own trip in June, as my intended route has us going to many of the same places, Kilkenny, Cashel, and Dingle.  Glad you enjoyed the trip and kudos to David for all those miles on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> Kevin



Glad you enjoyed Kevin!  And yes, David's done fabulously with the driving.  After today's 350km, he only has 15km left to the airport on Sunday!   

I did just post my blog entry from yesterday's Connemara day.  I anticipate my last from "on the road" will be tomorrow evening after our day of Hop-on/Hop-off in Dublin City Saturday.

Once home this coming week, I'll also post a wrap-up.  In the meantime, you may want to check into Trip Advisor where I've posted a few loose observations too.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 17, 2012)

Ok I've completed my writing and posting of photos over at IgoUgo.com . . . 13 journals containing 43 reviews, 22 stories/tips and 336 photos! 

I hope folks enjoy them and are inspired to visit the Emerald Isle of Ireland. It was a wonderful 15 days.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 17, 2012)

For those not following the US$ has gained a few pennies over the recent economic issues over in Europe.  When we were there it was €1 = $1.31-$1.32 . . . and today it's €1 = $1.27.


----------



## K&PFitz (May 17, 2012)

And a year ago it was a $1.45.  The drop in the Euro is one of the key reasons we decided to take our dream trip this year.  Europe is "on sale". I feel for the Europeans having tough economic times, but it's a real break for Americans traveling across the pond.  35 days until Ireland.

edit to add:

I got a start on your igougo journals yesterday and I'm enjoying them.  Who needs Rick Steve?


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 17, 2012)

K&PFitz said:


> And a year ago it was a $1.45.  The drop in the Euro is one of the key reasons we decided to take our dream trip this year.  Europe is "on sale". I feel for the Europeans having tough economic times, but it's a real break for Americans traveling across the pond.  35 days until Ireland.
> 
> edit to add:
> 
> I got a start on your igougo journals yesterday and I'm enjoying them.  Who needs Rick Steve?



Yep I remember the $1.45 last summer too.

Glad you're enjoying the journals (be sure to "cheer" those you read & enjoy).  As for Rick Steves, if you've been on TripAdvisor you know that the Ireland forum locals have little use for him 

I try to write in a style that whets the appetite of the reader without giving them everything about what they'll see or experience.  I also try to answer the questions for others that were important in my planning, etc.

I'm sure you'll have a great time KF . . . I cannot wait to hear back from you after your return!

Von


----------

